

Startup Quote: Dennis Crowley, co-founder, Foursquare - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4602710953

======
raychancc
Stop sketching and start building.

\- Dennis Crowley (@dens)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4602710953>

